
The story of Thanksgiving is the story of a migrant caravan - jonballant
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/11/21/opinions/story-of-thanksgiving-is-the-story-of-a-migrant-caravan-parini/index.html
======
eesmith
"refugees who had undertaken a perilous journey to flee religious and
political oppression"

Except for the part that they fled to the Netherlands first, then decided that
Dutch culture was too libertine for them, and that their children were
becoming too Dutch and not staying English.

This makes them, to use the modern terms, not refugees but economic migrants.

"There are reasons for this increase that we should try to address."

Like the effect of decades of US intervention to subvert local democracies in
the interest of US corporations?

Or
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Hemisphere_Institute_f...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Hemisphere_Institute_for_Security_Cooperation#Accusations_toward_the_School_of_the_Americas)
?

------
ljhuihiuh
and that turned out great for the native americans

~~~
hirundo
No kidding. The Mayflower was the camel's nose under the tent. Had the natives
known then what they know now, would there have been a friendly Thanksgiving
dinner or a battle?

